# Smoke Inn - WPB - 10th Anniversary Event - FRI 11/10 6-10PM



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

You South Floridians know about the event taking place at Smoke Inn on Friday night?

Smoke Inn
801 Village Blvd. #305
West Palm Beach, FL 33409
1-888-SMOKES-1

Friday night, November 10th...6-10PM

Sponsors:
Camacho
Drew Estate
Oliva
Rocky Patel

Latin Roots Orchestra
Meet the fine women and flavor of Zacapa Rum

If you buy one of their 10th Anniversary boxes you get into the drawing for a Custom painted 2006 Harley Electra Glide...

*ANYONE GOING?*


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Bump...

*ANYONE GOING?*


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Al told me about this.

Any of the LJ's croud going?

We would miss Friday Night Skype.
That would be two weeks in a row for me.


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

SORRY JUST GOT THIS POST

made plans to go to the argentine restaurant in miami el matador great food please pm me in the future would love to have gone


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

I'll be there with the Zacapa Rum girls


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Ron? Andrew?


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Damn, damn, damn...I just found out from Marie that she got me scheduled for a haircut in CS at 7PM...hmmm...maybe I'll come up after if she lets me loose...


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Andrew and Al are going to be there as well. I'm on the fence as I have relatives coming in today. I'll let you know

Ron


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

With live music, I think I am taking Clara with me.

Marc,
What kind of crap is that?
A haircut on a Friday night?
Start your lawnmower and take care of it fast.

P.S.
Word has it no sticks?
(if Andrew is considered "the word")
We buy there?
OK with me.
Just hate to go empty handed.
So if no sticks it is, no sticks it is.
No cheaters.


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> Andrew and Al are going to be there as well. I'm on the fence as I have relatives coming in today. I'll let you know
> 
> Ron


Yeah, yeah, yeah.

No = No
Maybe (or 'fence') = No 
Yes = Maybe

You know, this sets a bad example for young bushwhacker-wannabe's. 



Blueface said:


> With live music, I think I am taking Clara with me.
> 
> P.S.
> Word has it no sticks?
> ...


:r :r I'm picturing Andrew smoking a domestic, would kinda look like this










Maybe we should meet at LJ's first.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Coño que mierda! Why is it so far up north? Why I gotta live in Hialeah? Somebody send the helicopter for me.


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

GREAT TIME!! 

Had some great smokes and some smoooooth Zacappa Rum. Great way to spend an evening. Carlos was there with his better half (and believe me, she is the better half ). Andrew and Mike were there. I brought Mrs. Culo (my better half) and my son. He had his first Boli PC tonight, courtesy of Mike (Made in Dade). As he got to the end of it he looked at me and said "This is so good, I don't want it to end". He's done, down the slope he goes. 

Anyways, had a great time as always.... Florida crew rocks.

BTW, Neuromancer, I hope your haircut came out good :tg


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

HarryCulo said:


> GREAT TIME!!
> 
> Had some great smokes and some smoooooth Zacappa Rum. Great way to spend an evening. Carlos was there with his better half (and believe me, she is the better half ). Andrew and Mike were there. I brought Mrs. Culo (my better half) and my son. He had his first Boli PC tonight, courtesy of Mike (Made in Dade). As he got to the end of it he looked at me and said "This is so good, I don't want it to end". He's done, down the slope he goes.
> 
> ...


Great event last night at Smoke Inn. I woul dsay one of the biggest events there on record so far. Abe knows how to put together a shin-dig.

Marc I hope your perm worked out, you might want to tell'em no highlights this time.

Blueface proved that he is a sneaky bastage (thanks for the Monte tubos), and a good time was a had by all. The Porto flowed like water and this time no vomit!

Great!

ATL


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

HarryCulo said:


> GREAT TIME!!
> 
> Had some great smokes and some smoooooth Zacappa Rum. Great way to spend an evening. Carlos was there with his better half (and believe me, she is the better half ). Andrew and Mike were there. I brought Mrs. Culo (my better half) and my son. He had his first Boli PC tonight, courtesy of Mike (Made in Dade). As he got to the end of it he looked at me and said "This is so good, I don't want it to end". He's done, down the slope he goes.
> 
> ...


Definitely a great evening and worth the ride.
Great company.

All I can is UNBELIEVABLE!!!

Live Latin band that played great.
I could not believe the number of people both inside and then outside the place.
That entire mall, and a large one at that, did not have many parking spots available.
What can you say about 23 yr Zacappa, as much as you wanted, FREE!!!

Marc,
Yup,
I would have done the haircut too, NOT!!!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

HarryCulo said:


>


Actually, this is Andrew when he saw all the free 23 yr old rum you could get for free.:r


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

I had a great time last night. Free Rum, great cigars, great company, and a live latin band. Doesn't get any better than that. Carlos, thank you for that Monte Tubo, it was great. I was really impressed. I can't wait for our next get together. Peace.


----------

